# Shellskript - Suche angemeldete Benutzer



## rotekiste (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich habe angefangen mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen und spiele jetzt mit diversen Befehlen, aber wie gesagt eher noch auf Kindergartenniveau 

Ich möchte ein Skript, dass herausbekommt ob ein Benutzer (per Parameter übergeben) schon mal angemeldet war. So weit bin ich gekommen:


```
#!/bin/sh
if [ $# -gt 1 ]
then
    echo "Vorname: $1"
    echo "Nachname: $2"
else
    
    echo -n "Vorname? "
    read $1
    echo
    echo -n "Nachname? "
    read $2
    echo
    
fi

if [ "last | finger `awk '{print $1}'` | grep \"$1 $2\"" == ]
then
    echo "$1 $2 war angemeldet."
fi
```
Der einfache Syntaxfehler mit dem zu früh geschlossenen Anführungszeichen ist mir bewusst, allerdings noch keine Lösung eingefallen. Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte dass Ding ordentlich zum arbeiten zu bringen.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## wildbat (17. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt viele Lösungen hier ist eine ;-)
Sehr hilfreich ist der Befehl set -x im script. dieser aktiviere ein debug wodurch man Fehler schneller findet.

Weiterhin viel Spaß


```
#!/bin/sh
#enable debug with the next line
#set -x
if [ $# -gt 0 ]
then
    echo "user: $1"
    user=$1
else

    echo -n "User? "
    read $user
    echo
fi

lastlogin=`finger $user | grep "On since" -m 1 | cut -d" " -f4-6`

if [ "$lastlogin" == "" ] ; then
  echo "noch nie angemeldet"
else
  echo "Letzte anmeldung : $lastlogin"
fi
```


----------

